# Gurbani Kirtan #35- Tu Mera Pita



## kaur-1 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #35 Tu Mera Pita*
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 103​ 
Maajh *Guru Arjan Dev* 
 mwJ mhlw 5 ]
 maajh mehalaa 5 ||
 Maajh, Fifth Mehl:

 qUM myrw ipqw qUMhY myrw mwqw ]
* thoon maeraa pithaa thoonhai maeraa maathaa ||*
 You are my Father, and You are my Mother.

 qUM myrw bMDpu qUM myrw BRwqw ]
* thoon maeraa bandhhap thoon maeraa bhraathaa ||*
 You are my Relative, and You are my Brother.

 qUM myrw rwKw sBnI QweI qw Bau kyhw kwVw jIau ]1]
* thoon maeraa raakhaa sabhanee thhaaee thaa bho kaehaa kaarraa jeeo ||1||*
 You are my Protector everywhere; why should I feel any fear or anxiety? ||1||

 qumrI ik®pw qy quDu pCwxw ]
* thumaree kirapaa thae thudhh pashhaanaa ||*
 By Your Grace, I recognize You.

 qUM myrI Et qUMhY myrw mwxw ]
* thoon maeree outt thoonhai maeraa maanaa ||*
 You are my Shelter, and You are my Honor.

 quJ ibnu dUjw Avru n koeI sBu qyrw Kylu AKwVw jIau ]2]
* thujh bin dhoojaa avar n koee sabh thaeraa khael akhaarraa jeeo ||2||*
 Without You, there is no other; the entire Universe is the Arena of Your Play. ||2||

 jIA jMq siB quDu aupwey ]
* jeea janth sabh thudhh oupaaeae ||*
 You have created all beings and creatures.

 ijqu ijqu Bwxw iqqu iqqu lwey ]
* jith jith bhaanaa thith thith laaeae ||*
 As it pleases You, You assign tasks to one and all.

 sB ikCu kIqw qyrw hovY nwhI ikCu AswVw jIau ]3]
* sabh kishh keethaa thaeraa hovai naahee kishh asaarraa jeeo ||3|*|
 All things are Your Doing; we can do nothing ourselves. ||3||

 nwmu iDAwie mhw suKu pwieAw ]
* naam dhhiaae mehaa sukh paaeiaa ||*
 Meditating on the Naam, I have found great peace.

 hir gux gwie myrw mnu sIqlwieAw ]
* har gun gaae maeraa man seethalaaeiaa ||*
 Singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, my mind is cooled and soothed.

 guir pUrY vjI vwDweI nwnk ijqw ibKwVw jIau ]4]24]31]
* gur poorai vajee vaadhhaaee naanak jithaa bikhaarraa jeeo ||4||24||31||*
 Through the Perfect Guru, congratulations are pouring in-Nanak is victorious on the arduous battlefield of life! ||4||24||31||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

